# Chunky Monkey Saddle Visit Dorset Sunday 1st July



## Christmas Crumpet (8 June 2018)

Sam Rhodes from Chunky Monkey Saddles is coming to Dorset on Sunday 1st July if anyone would like an appointment. 
http://www.chunkymonkeysaddles.co.uk

Great for cobs, horses with big shoulders, native types and curvy ones!!


----------



## Quigleyandme (8 June 2018)

This is very interesting thank you.  I have bought a very short backed ID and know I will need to purchase a more suitable saddle for him in due course.  Her prices are really good too.  I don't do Facebook so could you tell me where she is based please?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (14 June 2018)

I think she is based up north so coming to Dorset is a one off!! PM me if you want any more details.


----------



## Quigleyandme (15 June 2018)

Thank you.  I'll get in touch with her.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (19 June 2018)

Only just seen this. Will you let me know if you are going to book in so we have an idea of numbers.


----------

